# Wo liegen die Datenbanken



## Suchfunktion (19. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
also standartmaessig ist es ja so, dass man in irgendwelchen php-scripten o.ae. immer als datenbank-addresse nur localhost stehen hat..

Aber ich hab ein Problem:
Meine Datei, die auf die Datenbank zugreift, liegt nicht auf dem selben server wie die datenbank..

Seite -> Free.Pages.at
DB -> Tripod (Lycos)

wie ist jetz die addresse zu meiner Datenbank?
Normalerweise wuerde meine Seite hier in dem ordner liegen:


http://mitglied.lycos.de/fabiankoenig/
(momentan habe ich noch nichts hochgeladen, desswegen kommt eine Fehlerseite)


Aber da ich keinen bock darauf habe, dass lycos mir meinen ganzen bildschirm mit werbung zubombt, habe ich die Website auf einem anderen Server..
Nur wie zum geier komme ich an die DB von tripod

Vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## SixDark (19. Januar 2004)

*Schlechte Nachrichten...*

Leider ist Dein Vorhaben nicht möglich, aus folgendem Grund:



> Die Angabe eines Passworts ist für den Zugriff auf die Datenbank nicht nötig. Dennoch sind Ihre Daten geschützt. Von außerhalb lässt sich nicht auf die Datenbank zugreifen.



Das steht in den Hilfen bei Tripod!
Um eine MySQL-Datenbank von einem anderen als den lokalen Host anzusprechen, muß man in der Datenbank einen Benutzer anlegen, der dies darf. Standardmäßig gibt es nur "root" der von außen zugreifen darf. Um Dein Vorhaben in die Tat umzusetzen benötigst Du in der heutigen Zeit meist einen ROOT-Server (oder wenigstens einen vServer). Dort kannst Du selbst die Benutzer Deines DB-Servers managen. Bei anderen Webangeboten sind die DB-Server meist geschützt.

MfG
..::Six Dark::..


----------



## Suchfunktion (19. Januar 2004)

also gehts garnicht (


----------



## SixDark (20. Januar 2004)

Hmmm....

Evtl. könntest Du die PHP-Datei, welche die Daten abruft auf den Tripod-Server ablegen, dort auf den lokalen Server zugreifen und in einer Funktion der PHP-Datei Dir ein Result zurückliefern lassen welches Du dann wieder auf Deinem anderen WebSpace verarbeitest...

Ich weiß, eine etwas blöde Lösung, sollte aber funktionieren!
Probier es doch einfach mal mit einem einfachen Test aus...

MfG
..::Six Dark::..


----------

